
Winklevoss twins launch new cryptocurrency pegged to US dollar - elpibe
https://www.chepicap.com/en/news/3561/winklevoss-firm-launches-new-stablecoin-the-gemini-dollar-gusd-.html
======
jhabdas
In Gaining Currency the story is told of the argument between the confusions
and Chinese government about what makes a real Fiat currency. Spoiler, we've
never had one and bolting onto the greenback won't do it either.

